# competition car insurance



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

Have to say a big thank you to these guys:bowdown1:got me the best deal by far on my car insurance and even includes 5 track days !!!!!:clap:very pleasant chap to deal with and new his stuff about the gtr!!!!thanks again martin


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Although I think they are shortly going to make the sports car scheme, specifically a second car policy only.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

They (Lisa) were very helpful on my recent renewal but have switched to Admiral after 3 years with CCI due to cost only.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Arcam said:


> They (Lisa) were very helpful on my recent renewal but have switched to Admiral after 3 years with CCI due to cost only.


So are you self-insuring your track driving Eddie?

David


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> So are you self-insuring your track driving Eddie?
> 
> David


I always used to David, I have only been with CCI for 2 years (not 3 as previous posted – senior moment) and the 1st year I self-insured and never gave it a second thought. Then I got the CCI policy on my 2011 car and it came with 5 trackdays cover included so I did use them, but I have not done a TD in the last 12 months apart from the Asda day and I really only do the Ring these days so the cover is not really needed.

I saved well over £400 switching to Admiral with my policy now sub £800 and an excess figure cut in half.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CCI getting binned off by me also.

My original R35 insurance was £800 when the car was new and worth 54 grand.

4 years later the car is worth 20k less, I'm 4 years older (now with 20 years NCB) yet my renewal quote is £1600.

Piss and take spring to mind.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

who you going with now Andy? i'm gonna have to start hunting around again soon. i don't think admiral will be very happy if i decide to go stage IV due to the injectors.


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I got a quote from CCI for £900, then £800 from Swinton Specialist team. Guess who the underwriters were........yes CCI. Go figure!!!

Now with Sky Insurance and they beat them both!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sam, I have Sky getting back to me tomorrow and a few more to hear from.

I expect to pay for insurance but I find the huge hike in premium for substantially less cover a disgrace. It's a simple case of a dysfunctional industry which exploits the majority rather than putting its own house in order.

Given we have to have insurance as a legal requirement I find the current system a twisted monopoly.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I hear you buddy. It's absolutely ridiculous.

Hopefully sky will sort you out though. Been a lot of people getting good quotes with them :thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Just had my renewal through from CCI another jump in premium to £1650, quick phone call they drop to last years rate, tell them i had a better quote already and they drop again. Dropped £250 within 5 minutes. So much for loyalty eh!

Tried REIS (Richard Eggars) circa £40 cheaper all mods declared & still with track day cover (albeit only 4) but.................. for an extra £26 you can get the third party cover for any car that was missing from CCI policies.

Tried SKY, cracking quote but no trackday cover, going to have to weigh up my options now before renewal.

CCI, if you ever read this. You can shove your policy up your arse, robbing bastards.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sin said:


> CCI, if you ever read this. You can shove your policy up your arse, robbing bastards.


There'll be no room mate.

My renewal docs are already well shoved up there.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

What they dont get is, if they send through a quote that was similar to last year, i dont look about and they keep a customer.

Even after they dropped their price - i was determined to move just because they took the piss in the first place. Sick of insurance companies trying to shaft me on every renewal.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I have the same problem with Admiral every year but i just get a new quote from the website each year as a 'new customer' and get them to match it. Utterly ridiculous. 

When i was younger i had this bizarre thought that as i got older and more no claims my insurance might go down a bit each year. How stupid was I!


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

sin said:


> J.
> 
> Tried SKY, cracking quote but no trackday cover, going to have to weigh up my options now before renewal.


We do standalone Trackday cover which does not effect road NCB:

Track Day Insurance


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

SkyInsurance said:


> We do standalone Trackday cover which does not effect road NCB:
> 
> Track Day Insurance


Duly noted, still crossing t's and dotting i's this end. Without making too many promises you will probably get a call soon.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I renewed with Pace Ward.
Fairly good price but would not say how much the premium for a track day is!

Agree CCI do not want the business.


----------

